# Your laugh du jour



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I found these little guys on Amazon. At 1½", they're 20' tall to N scale figures - comparable to a "Muffler Man". I remember a Muffler Man on a small trailer on Aurora Ave. N in Seattle's North End in the 1960s. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muffler_Men


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

GNfan said:


> I found these little guys on Amazon. At 1½", they're 20' tall to N scale figures - comparable to a "Muffler Man". I remember a Muffler Man on a small trailer on Aurora Ave. N in Seattle's North End in the 1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muffler_Men


So, how tall would they be to O gauge figures at 1:48 OR 1:50?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

At 1.5", they would be 6' tall in O scale (1:48).


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Somebody screwed up, there should be 7 of them!


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Lehigh74 said:


> At 1.5", they would be 6' tall in O scale (1:48).


Thank you, Lehigh74.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*6 dwarfs*

Dopey didn't have his cell phone to get the message he was at the medical marijuana store😱


----------

